# Wrote me a check



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Had a passenger last night, he was a little drunk and kinda emotional about his first child being born soon. Had a good conversation with him over a 20 minute drive. This was his first Uber ride ever and he assumed he could tip in app. When we arrived at his home I explained tips can only be give in cash not in app. He said, "wow I feel like such a shmuck, I don't have any cash one me, can you wait just a minute while I run inside?" He came back out 60 seconds later with a personal check made out to cash for $10. I haven't wrote a check in years. It was weird getting one for $10 lol. Anyone else get tips with checks?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Had a passenger last night, he was a little drunk and kinda emotional about his first child being born soon. Had a good conversation with him over a 20 minute drive. This was his first Uber ride ever and he assumed he could tip in app. When we arrived at his home I explained tips can only be give in cash not in app. He said, "wow I feel like such a shmuck, I don't have any cash one me, can you wait just a minute while I run inside?" He came back out 60 seconds later with a personal check made out to cash for $10. I haven't wrote a check in years. It was weird getting one for $10 lol. Anyone else get tips with checks?


I had one try to write me a check for a tip at the airport ! I refused it.
Guy looked legitimate,but . . . I don't want all my banking information coming back to him on a canceled check ! You must be cautious nowadays !


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I had 3:00 am hospital pickup from a really nice lady in a taxi, all she had was check, took it to a check cashing place (for bank safety ect) and spent $1 cashing it. Suprise suprise it actually cleared.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I had one try to write me a check for a tip at the airport ! I refused it.
> Guy looked legitimate,but . . . I don't want all my banking information coming back to him on a canceled check ! You must be cautious nowadays !


I bank at wells fargo, the only information that "comes back" to the check writer is an image of the cashed check... and I don't put any account number on the back with my quickly scribbled endorsement, that is the new way... a mobile deposit with my cell phone, the check goes into my desk drawer, no personal info at all.

I would be worried that the $10 check would cost me $25 in a returned check fee if it bounces!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I bank at wells fargo, the only information that "comes back" to the check writer is an image of the cashed check... and I don't put any account number on the back with my quickly scribbled endorsement, that is the new way... a mobile deposit with my cell phone, the check goes into my desk drawer, no personal info at all.
> 
> I would be worried that the $10 check would cost me $25 in a returned check fee if it bounces!


Never take a questionable check to a bank, take it to a check cashing place. Any check that you get in this business..i would give it a 50/50 shot of being a good check.

50/50 chance 
of being out $3
or getting the remainder of the check out in cash

That's a lot better then risking a returned check fee. Given that ... in all honesty... half of them are crap.. this is your best bet.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

"PayPal me" send it to this (junk) email


----------

